# ~이랜다



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I was wondering about the following sentences: 

하루 치고 일일회비 내면 안되냐했더니, 여기 관장님 쯤 되보이는 아저씨가 여기는 월회원도 안 받는 무조건 레슨 받는 회원들만 받는 곳이랜다.

일반손님이 아니라 탁구 몇 년 쳤다고 얘기했더니 일일회원, 월회원 다 안 받고 레슨회원만 받는댄다. 그리고 여기 회원들은 다들 각자 다른 탁구장에 동호회가 있고 여기는 레슨만 받으러들 오신댄다.
(from a friend's facebook status about visiting a 탁구장 and being turned away)

Is 이랜다 = 이라고 한다? 
If so, why is it not contracted to 이란다?

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Kross

Seems you got it right. The correct expression for 이랜다 is 이란다.  source: 국립국어원


----------



## 82riceballs

Thank you! So is this how people just talk colloquially? Is it more common to hear 이랜다 than 이란다? If so why is that?


----------



## Kross

Google search results show that the ~이랜다 ending has 399K hits while the~ 이란다 has 902K hits. I think it is just a matter of preference. But there is no point keeping using a wrong expression when you know the right one.  

https://www.google.co.kr/?gws_rd=ssl#newwindow=1&q=이란다
https://www.google.co.kr/?gws_rd=ssl#newwindow=1&q=이랜다


----------



## 82riceballs

I see, thank you very much!


----------



## Environmentalist

A lot of Korean people use the incorrect expression '~이랜다.'

Plus, here is another fun fact.
I'll give you a sample sentence first.
"I hope you can pass the driving test." = "너가 운전면허 시험을 통과하길 바라."
Even though '~바라' is a correct expression, no one in Korea says like that.
We all say '~바래'.
(I'm sorry if there's somebody who's heard others say '~바라', but frankly I've never heard anyeone use that correct expression and I've never used it.)
Since no one use it correctly, it could sound a little weird if someone use '~ 바라.'
It's totally OK to say '~ 바래'(because we all are used to this expression) but I just want you to know that '~ 바라' is the grammatically correct expression.


----------



## Rance

From Naver Dictionary:


> -란다
> [어미] 해라할 자리에 쓰여, 화자가 이미 알고 있는 것을 객관화하여 청자에게 일러 주는 데 쓰는 종결 어미. *친근하게 가르쳐 주거나 자랑하는 것 같은 뜻이 비칠 때가 있다.*



There was no link for -랜다 obviously, but it certainly lacks the positive tone -란다 has.
Regardless of its grammatical status, -랜다 is used in younger generation and often used in negative or sarcastic statement(one can check from Kross's google link).
In other words, its tone is implying that the speaker is pissed off for being turned away from 탁구장.

Also here is another fun fact.
By definition, 표준어 is "교양 있는 사람들이 두루 쓰는 현대 서울말".



> *줏다*
> 
> *동사*
> 1 .[방언] ‘줍다1’의 방언(강원, 경기, 경남, 전남, 제주, 충청).
> 2 .[옛말] ‘줍다1’의 옛말.
> 3 .[북한어] ‘줍다1(1. 바닥에 떨어지거나 흩어져 있는 것을 집다)’의 북한어.



Practically every dialect including 경기 uses 줏다, yet 국립국어원 chose 줍다 to be 표준어 by mistake and now we are stuck with it.
One could argue 서울방언 is not same as 경기방언, but I highly doubt that they would be different for this case as old korean was 줏다 as well.
To be precicse, 반치음시옷 ( looked like a triangle) was used as 받침 originally and it sounds closer to ㅅ than ㅂ.


----------

